# :)

## bld

okay! grazie ragazzi.

tutto funziona ok

----------

## bsolar

Per ora...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Aggiungerei... per poco   :Twisted Evil: 

bsolar   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

beh, visto che siamo sulla cattiveria... sei sicuro!??!?!!?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bsolar

E soprattutto, non è che hai usato una qualche CFLAGS senza senso e ti tocca ricompilare tutto?  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Forse ha installato tutto in ramfs...   :Razz: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Secondo me ha sbagliato tutte le ottimizzazioni   :Cool: 

----------

## bld

Ho trovato un programmino per farsi che altri possono entrare nel mio computer

via "sshd" con fastweb. Era ora  :Smile: 

Con qualche modificazione parte "on boot" e sara stabile. Peccato che non so codare  :Sad: 

Cmq lo faremo insieme ad un amico che ne dite di prendere parte nel piccolo progettino?

la base ce gia codata da un tizio noi (cioe voi.. o loro?!) dobbiamo dare solo

un riticco di classe hehe, e magari vare pure un .ebuild  :Smile: 

Se vi interessa msg me!  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Chi c'ha capito qualcosa?

Si potrebbe aprire un poll: io propongo "socks proxy", voi?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Ma poi perche' "codare" e non "programmare"?

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]EOL

----------

## mrfree

bld, ti consiglio come primo programmino un bel parser per i tuoi post   :Razz: 

----------

## bld

Si, lo so che il mio italiano "fa schifo" ma il problema per me e' che .. da un punto

ho facilita con la lingua italiana, pero.. io "penso" in un altra lingua allora a volte

le cose che dico in italiano magari  non hanno senso pero per me e' dificile capirlo, specie quando parlo velocemente, abbiate pazienza!

Cerri e' solo un programmino che apre una connesione

da un computer al interno della "MAN" di fastweb al esterno. Ci vuole 

un server che accetta le conessioni con una banda non indiferenete, questo e' 

il punto negativo. Pero insomma ho qualche amico che fa l'aministratore di sistema

e che non e' un problema per lui aprirmi una una conessione del genere in un port

"alto". 

Ed e' tutto. 

Buon giornata a tutti!

----------

## cerri

Nessun problema per il tuo italiano... ma ogni tanto non ti capiamo!

CMQ ok, ora e' chiaro... ciao

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ ok, ora e' chiaro...

 

Se lo dici tu, mi fido   :Very Happy: 

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

